

New Mosquito Repellents Beat DEET - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/deetstreet/

======
Derrek
"DEET affects cells in a manner similar to nerve gas, and enhances the toxic
effects of a common pesticide. The study was preliminary and was conducted on
unprotected cells in petri dishes, so it may not be relevant for humans."

I don't care if DEET hasn't been proven to be toxic, I still get a little
creeped out if I have to put it on my skin. Hopefully this new chemical proves
to be broadly effective.

